# How to convert .chm format ebooks to other formats.



## kantiman (Jan 3, 2007)

I have some Ebooks in chm format. I don't like this format cause I    can't increase the font size and its hard to read them. 
          How to convert these chm format books into other formats such as  pdf or doc.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey, I too had some problems with them and i tried many softwares.
those which worked for me are:-

1)Help And Manual4
2)CHM to PDF converter pro

i used both of them to convert to pdf.

its easy to use both of them.
just open a chm file
then, it will be decompiled by the software
and then save it to pdf.


----------



## JBP (Jan 4, 2007)

Try ABC Amber CHM Converter....


----------



## arunks (May 23, 2008)

is there any online converter..
means i cannot download and install it..
so i want a online converter so that i can convert one chm file to doc file ..


----------



## hullap (May 25, 2008)

*Re: thanks for sharing sir!*



need2Blove said:


> thanks for sharing dude!______________________________Your forever friend gets you through the hard times,the sad ~snipped~ times,and the confused times.


is that spam


----------



## kumarmohit (May 25, 2008)

Is anyone of this freeware?


----------



## natalie (Apr 30, 2009)

recently I have read a wonderful article at the *website*. 
    It taught me how to *convert chm to pdf files*,and it also introduced a new software supporting this function.
     this useful software is *ABC Amber CHM Converter*. 
     it referred to the difference between chm and pdf files. as a new hand Using it you will know more .
       Very glad to share it witn you !


----------



## moody_l (Sep 9, 2009)

JBP said:


> Try ABC Amber CHM Converter....


 

*ABC Amber CHM Converter:* 
*www.bestshareware.net/software/abc-amber-chm-converter.htm

*this article will tell you step-by-step to convert CHM to PDF with **ABC Amber CHM Converter*:  
*www.bestshareware.net/howto/how-to-convert-chm-to-pdf.htm


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 10, 2009)

You can search the net to convert .chm to pdf. There are lots of softwares available for that. But the thing is, the PDF's dont turn out to be great! Especially the index page does not have hyperlinks and all!


----------

